# The new Donald trump thread



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2015)

I usually try to avoid getting involved in American politics, but this is just priceless.



> Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump has called on Bill Gates and other technology figureheads to "close up" the internet. Trump believes this would help prevent Islamic State (Isis) from recruiting Americans.
> 
> Speaking at a campaign rally at the USS Yorktown aircraft carrier in South Carolina on 7 December, Trump said he believed that "closing that internet up in some ways" would prevent acts of domestic terrorism in the US. During the same speech, Trump demanded that the US shut its borders to all Muslims.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

This is why we're seeing Peak Trump.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 8, 2015)

> "or if he lacks a basic understanding of how the internet works"



^^ Has to do with that, surely he means censoring the social media sites that are used by ISIS to recruit and not to close the whole Internet down which no one would ever do in this day and age


----------



## Catamount (Dec 8, 2015)

If they cut out the social media, forums are going to have the golden times back again


----------



## blueblip (Dec 8, 2015)

Okay. Imbnow convinced Trump is engaging in some kind of social experiment. He's trying to see how far he can push into nutbag territory before he becomes completely unviable. And to his surprise, no matter how he one-ups a previous unbelievable stance, he still has tons of supporters.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 8, 2015)

Trump is so retarded holy shit.
You guys have to vote the worst people.

Hillary who is delusional lying sack of shit or a Retard.


Berny is like the only normal guy there but his to old..


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Okay. I'm now convinced Trump is engaging in some kind of social experiment. He's trying to see how far he can push into nutbag territory before he becomes completely unviable.



After his statements in recent weeks, I can't think about it in any other way anymore
It's like he's working his way down a checklist of things that would disqualify lesser candidates instantly


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 8, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Trump is so retarded holy shit.
> You guys have to vote the worst people.
> 
> Hillary who is delusional lying sack of shit or a Retard.
> ...


I blame Hollywood


----------



## blueblip (Dec 8, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Trump is so retarded holy shit.
> You guys have to vote the worst people.
> 
> Hillary who is delusional lying sack of shit or a Retard.
> ...



Sanders would make an excellent state governor, but not a good president.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Trump is so retarded holy shit.
> You guys have to vote the worst people.
> 
> Hillary who is delusional lying sack of shit or a Retard.
> ...



Bernie is not really normal.  He's as socialist as he wants to be within a smidgen of realism.  Everything else down that line would be college student and then East Asian.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2015)

White people would shoot up america even worst if that happens.


----------



## Xyloxi (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> Bernie is not really normal.  He's as socialist as he wants to be within a smidgen of realism.  Everything else down that line would be college student and then East Asian.



I feel Bernie would work out well with Germanic approaches to the economy, e.g. you can have a vibrant capitalist economy without needing to abandon any form of welfare state. But Anglo-Saxon socialists who are less inspired by methodism and more by Marx are a bit whacky, e.g. Corbyn and his crew.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2015)

He is still going to win the primaries at this rate, though. The amount of people who unironically agree with his shit is huge.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Xyloxi said:


> I feel Bernie would work out well with Germanic approaches to the economy, e.g. you can have a vibrant capitalist economy without needing to abandon any form of welfare state. But Anglo-Saxon socialists who are less inspired by methodism and more by Marx are a bit whacky, e.g. Corbyn and his crew.



Corbyn is a twat.  Bernie I don't think would ascribe to the level of absurdism that the Brit style would.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He is still going to win the primaries at this rate, though. The amount of people who unironically agree with his shit is huge.



Eh, that's still up in the air.  And even so, it's all cutthroat politics from there.  The GOP is so fractured IMO you won't get a unified response for Trump.  There are plenty of conservatives who see him as a threat to sensibility.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 8, 2015)

"irl troll says ridiculous thing more at 11"


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> "irl troll says ridiculous thing more at 11"



Like I said, Peak Trump.

But let's not stop those on the far right and left from going further with this inane silliness.


----------



## Xyloxi (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> Corbyn is a twat.  Bernie I don't think would ascribe to the level of absurdism that the Brit style would.



Bernie seems more grounded and realistic, Corbyn is an activist from a very affluent constituency/electoral district who doesn't realise he has to act like a leader, and become a lot more moderate. I don't see him lasting out 2016, and one of the more moderate members of the Labour Party will likely take over, e.g. Dan Jarvis.


----------



## Nello (Dec 8, 2015)

Xyloxi said:


> I feel Bernie would work out well with Germanic approaches to the economy, e.g. you can have a vibrant capitalist economy without needing to abandon any form of welfare state. But Anglo-Saxon socialists who are less inspired by methodism and more by Marx are a bit whacky, e.g. Corbyn and his crew.



Why is capitalism a discussion point. Bernie isn't against capitalism in any way.


----------



## SLB (Dec 8, 2015)

to be completely fair, he does say "in some way" meaning he probably views the internet as some cog in the machine where a few tiny tweaks can change the way it operates as a whole. still stupid, but not as infringing as the alternative.


----------



## Nello (Dec 8, 2015)

I just wish I could tell if he was serious or just making big statements for the attention, knowing how full of crap he is.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2015)

I feel like Trump is just running for fun and seeing how long he can keep saying outlandish things while maintaining support.

This guy is just something else.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Okay. Imbnow convinced Trump is engaging in some kind of social experiment. He's trying to see how far he can push into nutbag territory before he becomes completely unviable. And to his surprise, no matter how he one-ups a previous unbelievable stance, he still has tons of supporters.



They interviewed his supporters yesterday, and holy shit. These people were like barely functioning on a mental level it seemed.


----------



## SLB (Dec 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They interviewed his supporters yesterday, and holy shit. These people were like barely functioning on a mental level it seemed.



right? 

i thought the nascar crowd was bad, but i have no idea where they found some of these people.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 8, 2015)

religion of internet


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Moody said:


> right?
> 
> i thought the nascar crowd was bad, but i have no idea where they found some of these people.



Half of them will forget to vote.


----------



## Nello (Dec 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They interviewed his supporters yesterday, and holy shit. These people were like barely functioning on a mental level it seemed.



Tbf some republicans did the same not long ago and made liberals out to be brain dead. Most sources are biased so be careful.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2015)

Chibinello said:


> Tbf some republicans did the same not long ago and made liberals out to be brain dead. Most sources are biased so be careful.



No, these people were actually borderline retarded. Like one of the dudes they interviewed took an unusually long pause just to stutter out a single sentence in support of Trump.

Also, I honestly do think you have to be dumb as fuck to support Trump unironically at this point.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2015)

Not sure that it makes a difference but Trump is way more supported for his attitude than any policy he is putting out there. I doubt the majority of his supporters could even answer any specific policy question. 

It is just a matter of him not being even remotely PC in a time when most people in America are sick and tired of the PC police and so many things associated with that.


----------



## SLB (Dec 8, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Not sure that it makes a difference but Trump is way more supported for his attitude than any policy he is putting out there. I doubt the majority of his supporters could even answer any specific policy question.
> 
> It is just a matter of him not being even remotely PC in a time when most people in America are sick and tired of the PC police and so many things associated with that.



i doubt it tbh

he's so jarring and openly resentful 

there's no way his ego coupled with his questionable history wouldn't make a slightly reasonable person weigh the pros and the cons

his supporters seem to have speedblitz'd there way past all of that.


----------



## Nello (Dec 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, these people were actually borderline retarded. Like one of the dudes they interviewed took an unusually long pause just to stutter out a single sentence in support of Trump.
> 
> Also, I honestly do think you have to be dumb as fuck to support Trump unironically at this point.



A lot crazier things than that have been staged. I'm a liberal so i'm not just saying this to defend Trump supporters.

I think a lot of his supporters are single issue voters, so not necessarily pants on head retarded but racist or really religious/anti abortion or thinking he's the uncorrupt Messiah or something.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 8, 2015)

He may shun the internet, but the internet loves him apparently


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]KU_Jdts5rL0[/YOUTUBE]








The guy is a meme first and candidate second.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 8, 2015)

Ironicly He is advocating for Big Goverment , Which should logically make conseratives hate him

Oh wait I forgot The whole "Small Goverment" thing is just a meme that makes Conseratives Feel vbeter about themselfs  just like how Liberals are "Anti Racist" yet live in white majority areas

When will Americans wake up and Realise how shitty the retarded Two Party System has become?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> Like I said, Peak Trump.
> 
> But let's not stop those on the far right and left from going further with this inane silliness.



Honestly I'm rooting for Trump to win the primaries so it will expose the right-wing.

It's gonna be fun to watch Republicans losing by a landslide as every sane person rejects Trump.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2015)

donald trump is right

the internet was a mistake

the price of information is insanity

we have all become aberrations


----------



## Garfield (Dec 8, 2015)

Is there any way to have Obama win again?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2015)

Tear down that firewall, Gorbachev.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2015)

Garfield said:


> Is there any way to have Obama win again?



Mr TPP? No thanks.


Bernie vs Trump. Smartest guy in the room vs dumbest guy. I would absolutely love to see a debate between them.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 8, 2015)

IP ban the middle east from all social media and video game servers. Simple... stop letting those ape radicals use our technology.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 8, 2015)

This guy plays the media like a fiddle. No wonder he is leading the GOP, he consumes all the air time across the news channels right now.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 8, 2015)

Garfield said:


> Is there any way to have Obama win again?



Not without breaking an old rule placed in about 70 years ago.  But we can make Trump lose by voting anyone else.  I am tempted to write in a certain unpopular NF troll, he's league safer than Trump on troll-o-meter.


----------



## kluang (Dec 8, 2015)

We have an off button for the internet?


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> He may shun the internet, but the internet loves him apparently
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



mememachine

mememachine

im a motherfucking

mememachine


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 8, 2015)

i hope he gets his party's nomination.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> IP ban the middle east from all social media and video game servers. Simple... stop letting those ape radicals use our technology.



>Thinks ip banning the middle east from sns will do anything

>Thinks ip ban evasion is hard

>Thinks it would be a sound idea to ip ban the entire middle east

>Thinks they won't find some sort of workaround


----------



## SLB (Dec 8, 2015)

Tfw nep  nep is so whack even choa can't take it


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> This guy plays the media like a fiddle. No wonder he is leading the GOP, he consumes all the air time across the news channels right now.



Yep.  He purposely saying outrageous stuff that keeps him in the media and saves millions of dollars in advertising costs.




Normality said:


> i hope he gets his party's nomination.



So do I.   Because if he should beat Hillary, the looks on people's faces will be gold.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2015)

You seriously want him to be president, don't you?


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Well Tyrannos is that stupid.  He actually believed Ben Franklin helped facilitate the Navy to fight the Barbary Pirates well after he died.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> Well Tyrannos is that stupid.  He actually believed Ben Franklin helped facilitate the Navy to fight the Barbary Pirates well after he died.



You're joking? You're joking... right?


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 8, 2015)

If he does try to push to turn off internet, he'd be on very thin ice.  He may be filthy rich but the sting of a few million angry internet users would really hurt him in the end.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 8, 2015)

Choa said:


> >Thinks ip banning the middle east from sns will do anything
> 
> >Thinks ip ban evasion is hard
> 
> ...





Moody said:


> Tfw nep  nep is so whack even choa can't take it



You're both so cute when you assume I didn't already take that into consideration. I guess I need to be abundantly clear with you...

At the end of the day it'll make it harder for them. Now I'm not sure if it's a two sided thing here, making it harder for them could make it harder for us to watch them but if not we might as well do it. 

There are a lot of things that can be worked around but not everyone will do it, it WILL reduce the rate of occurrence.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> I used Wikipedia.
> 
> Someone's testy today.



Try reading it next time, works wonders.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 8, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> Better than that grumpy old Socialist who lets people push him over all the time,.


People do Realise that Historicly wise Socialists were Massively Nationalists? 
Where does the whole Socialist=Anti Nationalist talk by Americlaps come from?


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> Try reading it next time, works wonders.



I did.  It still didn't refute how I destroyed your post.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> I did.  It still didn't refute how I destroyed your post.



Dream on, Fauxnews.  Just keep pretending there was no fighting with the Barbary Pirates before Franklin's death.  

I hear Trump is hiring a new pitchman.  You should give it a go.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> Dream on, Fauxnews.  Just keep pretending there was no fighting with the Barbary Pirates before Franklin's death.
> 
> I hear Trump is hiring a new pitchman.  You should give it a go.





You really are a moron.  And I'm still looking for Ben's take on it.  Nothing mentioned Ben Franklin in the slightest...not even the article on the corsairs.

God damn...now that I think about it...you really are this fucking stupid and stubborn.  Wow, I should give you a gun to blow your brains out but I realize that'd be a waste of time as there's nothing to blow out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> You really are a moron.  And I'm still looking for Ben's take on it.  Nothing mentioned Ben Franklin in the slightest...not even the article on the corsairs.
> 
> God damn...now that I think about it...you really are this fucking stupid and stubborn.  Wow, I should give you a gun to blow your brains out but I realize that'd be a waste of time as there's nothing to blow out.



Reading is Fundamental Mael:





> Under President John Adams threats to American merchant shipping by *Barbary pirates from 4 north African Muslim States, in the Mediterranean, led to the Naval Act of 1794*, which created a permanent standing U.S. Navy.







> It was Ben Franklin who said “Necessity is the mother of invention,” and in this case, the need to protect the country’s economy from piracy and possible future invasion *conceived the approval of the Naval Act of 1794*.




So read your history before you Mouth off, Mael.   Or is that the only thing you're good at?


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> Reading is Fundamental Mael:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naval Act - 1794

Ben Franklin's death - 1790

Tyrannos using Ben's quote to somehow show Ben's direct influence in the formation of the Navy  when no evidence is being shown Ben had his direct hand in this.

You are beyond fucking retarded.  You're like the black hole of mental retardation.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> Naval Act - 1794
> 
> Ben Franklin's death - 1790
> 
> ...



Yeah, just ignore the fact that it can takes months or years to enact legislature, even long after someone's death.  Not like it happened recently with Ted Kennedy's work being credited in the creation of Obamacare.  Years after his passing.

:golfclap


What's even funnier, is Mael saying the U.S. Naval Institute is wrong.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, just ignore the fact that it can takes months or years to enact legislature, even long after someone's death.  Not like it happened recently with Ted Kennedy's work being credited in the creation of Obamacare.  Years after his passing.
> 
> :golfclap



You're not showing me his direct hand in formation.  John Adams seemed to be the one behind it.

Until you show me the direct evidence I accept your concession, Chair Force.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2015)

LOL now Mael's interjecting inter-force rivalry to justify his argument.


----------



## armorknight (Dec 8, 2015)

I see Trump as the least shitty option. He's relatively sane in today's world of amoral bizarro realpolitik and SJW outrage.

And speaking of the Barbary Pirates, just goes to show that terrorism has always been a part of Islam.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL now Mael's interjecting inter-force rivalry to justify his argument.



I'm waiting on your evidence, kiddo.  Looks like you've got none.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> I'm waiting on your evidence, kiddo.  Looks like you've got none.



Well guess the US Naval Institute isn't good enough for you.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> Well guess the US Naval Institute isn't good enough for you.



Paraphrasing Ben Franklin's quote on necessity doesn't show direct evidence of Ben Franklin facilitating with John Adams on the formation of the US Navy to counter British and Barbary threats.  It doesn't show where he wants to implement policy.  It's not direct involvement.

God are you really this dumb?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> Paraphrasing Ben Franklin's quote on necessity doesn't show direct evidence of Ben Franklin facilitating with John Adams on the formation of the US Navy to counter British and Barbary threats.  It doesn't show where he wants to implement policy.  It's not direct involvement.
> 
> God are you really this dumb?



Fine, you can rant all you want.  I'll stand with the US Naval Institute.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> Fine, you can rant all you want.  I'll stand with the US Naval Institute.



Wow.  You can't even grasp basic English.

I'm giving you a simple request.  I'm asking you to show me the direct evidence of Ben Franklin's direct involvement in the formation of the US Navy to counter the Barbary pirates.  The Naval Institute is only using Ben's quote as a paraphrase.  It's like "Ben Franklin once quoted 'Necessity is the mother of invention.'" which implies that it was necessary for Adams to come up with the Naval Act.  Nowhere does it say Ben said this to infer about the need to deal with the pirates.  

Why is this so hard for you to understand?  Just take your L and move on...fuck.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 8, 2015)

"lol, liberals are so butthurt by Trump, I hope he wins!" means either that:
1. This person assumes his policies are good.
2. This person values liberals being "butthurt" over the well being of America/the World.

If 1, you should have to defend Trumps policies on their own merit, rather than just telling us how much worse Hilary/Obama/whoever is.
If 2, you need to realize that this is real life and not a TV series that you and liberals both watch.

It's possible that its:
3. Believes Trump to be sufficiently uncontrollable by the oligarchy and thus still a superior option

Which I understand, but unless 1 or 2 are also true of you, Bernie Sanders is a superior option.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 8, 2015)

The two-party system is luckily not part of the sacred United States Constitution. However the Uniform Congressional Districts Act of 1967 demands that all states use single-member districts, which we know generally results in two dominant parties.

To get rid of the two-party system a majority of Congress, i.e. the Democrats and/or Republicans themselves, would have to vote to abolish the 1967 law and permit multi-member districts. This is something they are very unlikely to do since that would threaten their own power base.

The only way I see it happening is if more factions like the Tea Party divide their parent parties so much that they can demand multi-member districts which would enable them to formalize as independent parties. Theoretically the far-right Republicans and far-left Democrats could team up on that one issue since they both benefit from independence from their sissy parent parties.


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Sanders would make an excellent state governor, but not a good president.


Agreed.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 8, 2015)

Reznor said:


> "lol, liberals are so butthurt by Trump, I hope he wins!" means either that:
> 1. This person assumes his policies are good.
> 2. This person values liberals being "butthurt" over the well being of America/the World.
> 
> ...




I also like Bernie and he looks the most normal guy in the room. 

But his so old  that is a big problem for him and people don't like that.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 8, 2015)

> *J.K. Rowling says Trump is worse than Voldemort*
> 
> (CNN)Donald Trump, who stood by his call for "a total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States" Tuesday on CNN's "New Day," is facing a firestorm from Democrats, Muslim Americans and a wide range of Republicans ? from Dick Cheney to Marco Rubio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Unfortunately we are playing into Don's attention-whoring hands with all of this, agree or not.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 8, 2015)

could this be the most polarized presidential race in the history of the united states?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 8, 2015)

armorknight said:


> I see Trump as the least shitty option. He's relatively sane in today's world of amoral bizarro realpolitik and SJW outrage.
> 
> And speaking of the Barbary Pirates, just goes to show that terrorism has always been a part of Islam.


You're a bigot and a fascist if you see Trump as the 'least shitty option'. He literally wants to instill a fascist state with all his rhetoric.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 8, 2015)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Island (Dec 8, 2015)

afgpride said:


> could this be the most polarized presidential race in the history of the united states?


How about the one where one party threatened to leave the United States if they lost the election?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Dec 8, 2015)

afgpride said:


> could this be the most polarized presidential race in the history of the united states?



It's arguable, but likely it would be weighing too much on the recent past. Lincoln vs. Douglas probably tops this by a good bit, objectively speaking.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 8, 2015)

afgpride said:


> could this be the most polarized presidential race in the history of the united states?


Its not Civil War level yet


----------



## cntgetenufodatsugarcrisp (Dec 8, 2015)

I am uncertain as to the feasibility of this, as I am about many other things, but I love the guys style. Drastic measures must be taken to ensure our safety against this impending threat. We've gotta fight fire with fire.

Turning on the tube and tuning into a news channel talk about another islamic inspired terrorist attack has become everyday. We've got to cut them off completely from the outside world. That means no more television, internet and whatnot. They are narcistically driven by the attention they receive and chaos they create, believing to be on some cosmic mission with divine directives from high above. They'll be less likely to blow themselves up if they don't go down as heroes for it. The media is also the cause for the recent swell of school shootings. We've got to stop imputing significance to the lives of these insects.  

Then there's the obvious matter of faciliating communication between these worms, but that goes without saying. 

Trump is nothing if not a genius with an intutive grasp of what makes people tick and exactly which buttons to press to make them dance like a puppet. With him, no stone will go unturned for any muslim to hide underneath of.

And so maybe he does exterminate the islamic threat, and so maybe it does turn out he's kind of sort the antichrist. Well, better by his hand than the dirty muslims.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 8, 2015)

>tfw trumps want to tear down the internet



Tyrannos said:


> Better than that grumpy old Socialist who lets people push him over all the time, or that liar whom even you scoffed at on another thread.


No they're all shit fuck off


----------



## Xyloxi (Dec 8, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You're a bigot and a fascist if you see Trump as the 'least shitty option'. He literally wants to instill a fascist state with all his rhetoric.



I wouldn't call him a proper fascist, he's not like the FN in France seeing as he's the epitome of American capitalism, rather than an anti-capitalist.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 8, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You're a bigot and a fascist if you see Trump as the 'least shitty option'. He literally wants to instill a fascist state with all his rhetoric.



this kinda inflammatory bullshit is making people vote for trump.
stop it right now.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2015)

D Trumps numbers are now up in Iowa, NC, and NH

Bloody amazing



MegaultraHay said:


> >tfw trumps want to tear down the internet



Eh, so does Shillary, she just wants big IT to do it for her.


Hell, she's probably just mad she didn't come up with the closed borders idea first.

She'd call it "Make America a Safe Space for Minorities" and the Huffington Post would be sucking her dick like there were diamonds at the bottom



The man is a rodeo clown, but the rest of the political theater is the cowboy that keeps riding that bull.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 8, 2015)

*Mayors look to 'ban' Trump from their cities*



> (CNN)Donald Trump's plan to temporarily halt the immigration of Muslims to the U.S. is being met with a mini-wave of mayoral backlash.
> 
> "If I had the power, the only banning that would be done is that I would ban [Trump] from Philadelphia," said that city's mayor, Democrat Michael Nutter, on Tuesday. "We don't have any room for that kind of stupidity here."
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2015)

That won't totally galvanize their own political resenting counter-bases to vote for Trump...


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Dec 8, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, these people were actually borderline retarded. Like one of the dudes they interviewed took an unusually long pause just to stutter out a single sentence in support of Trump.
> 
> Also, I honestly do think you have to be dumb as fuck to support Trump unironically at this point.



Can't stump the trump.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 8, 2015)

You disappoint me, North Carolina.


----------



## WT (Dec 8, 2015)

*Donald Trump - disqualified from presidency*



> White House says Donald Trump has disqualified himself from presidency
> 
> Press Secretary Josh Earnest also called out Republicans for standing by Donald Trump
> 
> ...



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...alified-himself-from-presidency-a6765641.html


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> You're both so cute when you assume I didn't already take that into consideration. I guess I need to be abundantly clear with you...
> 
> At the end of the day it'll make it harder for them. Now I'm not sure if it's a two sided thing here, making it harder for them could make it harder for us to watch them but if not we might as well do it.
> 
> There are a lot of things that can be worked around but not everyone will do it, it WILL reduce the rate of occurrence.



You do realise things like proxies exist and one of their main purposes is to access sites from which the user is ip banned right?

And if you decided to ip ban the entire middle east, the US would lose a lot of revenue from commerce and potentially burn bridges with whatever Middle Eastern allies it has.

Not to mention it would be incredibly easy for them to just decide fuck the middle east and go somewhere else where they can use the internet to access American websites.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 8, 2015)

disqualified as in they don't think he should run.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 8, 2015)

We should just make a trump megathread at this point.


> *Lindsey Graham: 'Tell Donald Trump to go to hell'*
> Washington (CNN)Sen. Lindsey Graham said it's time for Republicans to rebuke presidential hopeful Donald Trump, urging his party to tell Trump to "go to hell."
> 
> "You know how you make America great again? Tell Donald Trump to go to hell," Graham said on CNN's "New Day" on Tuesday, picking up on the GOP front-runner's famous slogan, "make America great again."
> ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Can't stump the trump.



Case in point.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2015)

MegaultraHay said:


> We should just make a trump megathread at this point.



We should merge it with the Megaharrison thread.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2015)

This is baito, desu?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 8, 2015)

Mael said:


> Case in point.



can't dumpster the trumpster


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2015)

Can't bump the trump


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2015)

Cant Rump The Trump

:trumpet


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 8, 2015)

Getting my username plastered on a Donald Trump thread that's likely lasting for weeks was not exactly how I intended to end the day.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2015)

It can't be expected to happen every year, but none of these candidates energize me. The GOP candidates either make me react with mild disapproval to legitimately worrying about the future of this country. The Democratic candidates save for Hilary don't have real presence, and Hilary's a lot of it is because she's fake and riding on the fact that she's a woman. Sanders is bizarro Ron Paul...


----------



## Nello (Dec 9, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It can't be expected to happen every year, but none of these candidates energize me. The GOP candidates either make me react with mild disapproval to legitimately worrying about the future of this country. The Democratic candidates save for Hilary don't have real presence, and Hilary's a lot of it is because she's fake and riding on the fact that she's a woman. Sanders is bizarro Ron Paul...



What makes Sanders bizarro?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 9, 2015)

Man,  Trump is going extreme with his proposal to ban access to Muslim in the US.  He is far beyond Marine Le Pen's level but not so far from her father.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2015)

Chibinello said:


> What makes Sanders bizarro?



Ron Paul is a libertarian with unrealistic ideas in regard to the free market, so is Sanders as a democratic socialist in regard to government welfare. They both preach very idealistic policies that when you get down to it, just are not feasible. At least at the moment. Their similar rhetoric and candor of being tired of the "system", and desiring drastic change resonates strongly with a core, young voter base; often college educated.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 9, 2015)

Trump is Hillary's best campaign worker.


----------



## Nello (Dec 9, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ron Paul is a libertarian with unrealistic ideas in regard to the free market, so is Sanders as a democratic socialist in regard to government welfare. They both preach very idealistic policies that when you get down to it, just are not feasible. At least at the moment. Their similar rhetoric and candor of being tired of the "system", and desiring drastic change resonates strongly with a core, young voter base; often college educated.



Isn't it feasible though? More taxes for the rich; more welfare for the poor. They won't get on Scandinavia's level very quickly but they can get a lot closer.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2015)

Trump's rhetoric will embolden more and more people to commit hate crimes aginst those who are Muslim Americans (or those they believe to be Muslim as in that Christian cab driver who was attacked.), while at the same time creating more ISIS propaganda and hatred towards Americans and Westerners as a whole.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 9, 2015)

Video:

_"Actor and activist George Takei -- who was placed in a Japanese internment camp in America during World War II as an American citizen -- joins Thomas Roberts with his reaction to Donald Trump proposing that Muslims should be banned from entering the U.S. "_


----------



## Mael (Dec 9, 2015)

Is there even a way to ignore him?

Frankly even Takei is feeding his bullshit.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 9, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> Trump's rhetoric will embolden more and more people to commit hate crimes aginst those who are Muslim Americans (or those they believe to be Muslim as in that Christian cab driver who was attacked.), while at the same time creating more ISIS propaganda and hatred towards Americans and Westerners as a whole.



Agreed he is galvanizing and instigating America to divide racially, while telling others it is okay to stereo type.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 9, 2015)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Agreed he is galvanizing and instigating America to divide racially, while telling others it is okay to stereo type.


Hollywood already did that


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 9, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> Trump's rhetoric will embolden more and more people to commit hate crimes aginst those who are Muslim Americans (or those they believe to be Muslim as in that Christian cab driver who was attacked.), while at the same time creating more ISIS propaganda and hatred towards Americans and Westerners as a whole.



You mean terrorists.

The people using violence to pursue a political agenda of hate against Muslim Americans that is.  The proper way to refer to them is terrorists.  And those that are supporting their agenda are terrorist sympathizers.

ter?ror?ism
ˈterəˌrizəm/
noun
noun: terrorism

the use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims.​


----------



## Katy Perry (Dec 9, 2015)

*Trump slams TIME & Angela Merkel.*


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2015)

this guy...NEVER...EVER...lets me down.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 9, 2015)

The world has become a massive meme


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rIyXJxPFVz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 9, 2015)

Since when were twitter posts news?


----------



## baconbits (Dec 9, 2015)

OP needs to get a thread creator ban.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 9, 2015)

Also there is a Trump all purpose thread. Please threadban OP.

On topic: He is right on the ruining part though I guess he would not agree with me on the reasons.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 9, 2015)

> *Donald Trump, America’s modern Mussolini*
> 
> In an internal Republican Party memo, officials tried to come to grips with the possibility of Donald Trump as their nominee by comparing Trump to Wendell Willkie, the businessman who won the 1940 Republican nomination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 9, 2015)

Trump is a Populist not a fascist
I swear people have ZERO idea what Fascism even Means


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2015)

MAKE WAY FOR SOUTH CAROLIN

AYY LMAO


----------



## Island (Dec 9, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Trump is a Populist not a fascist
> I swear people have ZERO idea what Fascism even Means


According to Roger Griffin, there are three core components to fascism: "(i) the rebirth myth, (ii) populist ultra-nationalism and (iii) the myth of decadence."

Make America Great Again is literally all three in four words.

Which is kind of impressive, actually.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2015)

BY FORBES




> A new poll of Republican primary and caucus voters by Zogby Analytics shows developer Donald Trump widening his nationwide lead to 25 points over his nearest rival, neurologist Dr. Ben Carson. The new Zogby Poll of 271 likely GOP voters has a margin of sampling error of +/-6 points and has the following results:
> 
> • Donald Trump: 38%
> 
> ...



Can't lump the trump


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 9, 2015)

Would be the funniest president ever! Entertainment 24/7


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 9, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> BY FORBES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welp, guess the Fourth Reich is gonna happen at the wrong side of the Atlantic this time.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2015)

>Washington Post

Three days ago they were bitching about how Trump is politic's GamerGate. Now he's mussoulini


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 9, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> >Washington Post
> 
> Three days ago they were bitching about how Trump is politic's GamerGate. Now he's mussoulini



I'm not seeing a big difference between the two things.


----------



## Mael (Dec 9, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Welp, guess the Fourth Reich is gonna happen at the wrong side of the Atlantic this time.



Democrats exist, just an FYI.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 9, 2015)

Mael said:


> Democrats exist, just an FYI.



Oh sorry, I mistook one of the names in the poll for a Democrat.

It's kind of ironic to see you sounding happy that Democracts exist, though.


----------



## Mael (Dec 9, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Oh sorry, I mistook one of the names in the poll for a Democrat.
> 
> It's kind of ironic to see you sounding happy that Democracts exist, though.



Another idiotic assumption?


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 9, 2015)

Jeb:


> Mr. Trump’s not a serious person. He’s not a serious candidate, he’s inflammatory, and he makes the task of the next President a lot harder.”



Oh Jeb, just surrender. That`s really pathetic now. Nobody will vote for you and your corrupt ilk.  Your task will be polishing the boots of the Emperor.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 9, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> Would be the funniest president ever! Entertainment 24/7


No, he wouldn't be. He's a full fascist.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 9, 2015)

Glad, I'm not American


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 9, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not seeing a big difference between the two things.



Seriously?


----------



## KidTony (Dec 9, 2015)

Still not sure if he meant ruining, or just misspelled running.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 9, 2015)

Good old pendulum America. Things get too left for everyone just swing way back to the right. If they get too right swing way back left. Can't we just hang out in the middle somewhere?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 9, 2015)

Isn't there a rule about tweets not being enough to start a thread?


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 9, 2015)

There is no such thing as the Middle anymore.   You're either left or right.

And you see it all the time on this forum.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 9, 2015)

Dat grammur.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 9, 2015)

I feel like i'm taking crazy pills.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 10, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> Would be the funniest president ever! Entertainment 24/7



Yes. I would absolutely love him to be president, if not for the fact that this is a world that people actually live in and not just an entertainment medium or fictional universe.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 10, 2015)

This wannabe edgelord bullshit people pull is so overdone.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This wannabe *edgelord* bullshit people pull is so overdone.



you'll have to explain in what context you're using this

seeing as I'm not up on the lingo super srs internet "debaters" use nowadays i had to Urban dictionary this particular term and it is quite literally double speak.

bravo youngsters, with your fancy terminologies that can mean anything you want them to...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 10, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> you'll have to explain in what context you're using this
> 
> seeing as I'm not up on the lingo super srs internet "debaters" use nowadays i had to Urban dictionary this particular term and it is quite literally double speak.
> 
> bravo youngsters, with your fancy terminologies that can mean anything you want them to...



Don't be so obtuse. This act as if one is too cool to actually care about anything, and desiring some potentially negative outcomes (likely to affect them as well) with the idea it will provide some source of "entertainment", often as an extension to the previously mentioned apathy. All culminating in some vain attempt to come off as not being part of the crowd, being unique, cool, despite the fact that this seems to be a regular thing on the internet. It is most similar to 90s counterculture of the apathetic teenager, so whatever term you want to apply to it, the characteristics remain the same.


----------



## Tarot (Dec 10, 2015)

Pssh, nothing personnel kid.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 10, 2015)

Why mod are so tolerant with serial rules breakers?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 10, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> Pssh, nothing personnel kid.



Want to try that again?


----------



## Tarot (Dec 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Want to try that again?


Just referencing the king of edgelord Sonic OC's 

Anyway, yeah I kinda agree. Internet edgelords tend to flock to fascist autocrats as some kind of power fantasy, even if they're gonna get shat on along with everyone else. Same reason why people like to wank Putin. 
Admittedly I find Trump's brazen disregard for other's judgement entertaining, but in the same sense of that insane uncle you would never trust any matters with. God help us if he actually gets elected.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 10, 2015)

In Trump's defense, TIME's person of the year lost all credibility when it named me person of the year.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 10, 2015)

Mods must be dead, distracted didn't even touch this.

Let's post some lez porn in celebration


----------



## blueblip (Dec 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not seeing a big difference between the two things.





Seto Kaiba said:


> Seriously?



Have to agree with Seto. At least Il Duce got laid regularly nyuk nyuk nyuk

EDIT: Found this, and had to share here 

[YOUTUBE]7G2puQw5Y98[/YOUTUBE]

The eagle's name is Uncle Sam :rofl


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 10, 2015)

Big Favourite ?

Does his staff keep telling him that ?

Also what exactly did he want to be named person of the year for ? Merkel is at least doing something in the current crisis. Meanwhile he can't do shit and there's a big ass ocean between him and the refugees so he doesn't actually have to worry too much.

Dude has literally done nothing.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 10, 2015)

> No, he wouldn't be. He's a full fascist.



He`s not a fascist. Fascists are imperialists and racists. Trump is neither an imperialist nor a racist. If a baby from Saudi arabia or Syria is adopted by a normal family from texas or Florida, the baby will become a worthy citizen of the United States. That`s something Trump acknowledges. So he`s not a racist. 

All he wants is to preserve the freedom and the customs of the United States....and to keep away cultures which endanger our way of life.
 He`s ready to defend the west in the ongoing clash of civilizations while many westerners want to surrender even before the fight is lost.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 10, 2015)

> *Why the UK parliament will have to consider banning Donald Trump*
> 
> Written By Scott Sutton Posted: 12/09/2015, 10:18am
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> There is no such thing as the Middle anymore.   You're either left or right.
> 
> And you see it all the time on this forum.



There is center-right and far-right, as well as center-left and far-left though.

For instance, not every right-wing supports Trump.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2015)

Mael said:


> Another idiotic assumption?



It's an assumption, but it may or may not be idiotic. I took the risk.

If the election is Trump versus <Insert Democract here>, will you vote for Trump?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Seriously?



Fascism is far-right.

Gamergate is far-right.

The two things may not be the same, but they are both examples of far-right. And therefore, both compare well to Trump.

So no.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 10, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> ALL HAIL REAGAN
> 
> ALL HAIL REAGAN
> 
> ...


                         .


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 10, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> He`s not a fascist. Fascists are imperialists and racists. Trump is neither an imperialist nor a racist. If a baby from Saudi arabia or Syria is adopted by a normal family from texas or Florida, the baby will become a worthy citizen of the United States. That`s something Trump acknowledges. So he`s not a racist.
> 
> All he wants is to preserve the freedom and the customs of the United States....and to keep away cultures which endanger our way of life.
> He`s ready to defend the west in the ongoing clash of civilizations while many westerners want to surrender even before the fight is lost.





> *Donald Trump's fascist inclinations do not bother his fans
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 10, 2015)

This caricature is propaganda of the worst kind. His opponents can call him a fascist all day, he is not. One of the main points why Hitler persecuted Jews was because he thought that Jews are not only members of society with another religion, but that Jews are another race. Even if Jews converted to christianity, in Hitler`s mindset, they would stay Jews. 

Trump neither wants to persecute the muslims in the US, nor does he perceive muslims who convert to christianity, agnosticism or atheism as muslims. Muslims aren`t another race for him. Islam, therefore,  is just an ideology for him (which it is). 
Every society can decide if it wants to restrict immigration of members of a certain ideology. We don`t have to allow Nazis and hardcore Communists to immigrate into the US. And we can restrict immigration of muslims as well.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I'm not seeing a big difference between the two things.





Darth Xanatos said:


> This caricature is propaganda of the worst kind. His opponents can call him a fascist all day, he is not. One of the main points why Hitler persecuted Jews was because he thought that Jews are not only members of society with another religion, but that Jews are another race. Even if Jews converted to christianity, in Hitler`s mindset, they would stay Jews.
> 
> Trump neither wants to persecute the muslims in the US, nor does he perceive muslims who convert to christianity, agnosticism or atheism as muslims. Muslims aren`t another race for him. Islam, therefore,  is just an ideology for him (which it is).
> Every society can decide if it wants to restrict immigration of members of a certain ideology. We don`t have to allow Nazis and hardcore Communists to immigrate into the US. And we can restrict immigration of muslims as well.



Wait the US bans entrance to Nazis and Commies? If the former is true, how the fuck do things like Aryan Nation exist in the country (or even the KKK). Shouldn't they all have been booted out?

As for the later, McCarthy said there were Commies everywhere ready to kill, just like Muslims today.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 10, 2015)

Fascism isnt racism dumbasses 
Mussolini called out hitler saying that there is no such thing as a pure race
Franco and Pinochet also werent racists

Only a uneducated buffoon believes that Nazism is a standard for fascism
Hitler was a nordcist like Churchill the genocidal bastard or Teddy Roosevelt the butcher of the Philippines


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's an assumption, but it may or may not be idiotic. I took the risk.
> 
> If the election is Trump versus <Insert Democract here>, will you vote for Trump?



Fuck no.

The man's a buffoon.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 10, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Fascism isnt racism dumbasses
> Mussolini called out hitler saying that there is no such thing as a pure race
> Franco and Pinochet also werent racists
> 
> ...



Well, Mussolini did flip flop on that point. He has some earlier writings were he did talk about superior races, IIRC. But that could also be early shakes and he changed his opinion later on.

But yes, fascism is not racism. And Trump isn't a fascist by any stretch of the imagination, but he is a troll racist.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 10, 2015)

"New Trump" thread? There was an old trump thread?


----------



## Island (Dec 10, 2015)

An apt metaphor:



Kinda silly but relevant article.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2015)

Mael said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> The man's a buffoon.



That was my point then. The irony was that Trump is so idiotic he will make you of all people vote for a Democract.


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> That was my point then. The irony was that Trump is so idiotic he will make you of all people vote for a Democract.



It's not even that.  There's no good Republican out there right now.

You're inferring I would've voted Republican when I've given you no evidence to support this.

Staaaaaaaaahp.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 10, 2015)

Island said:


> An apt metaphor:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda silly but relevant article.



The eagle's name is Uncle Sam, in case anyone is curious.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2015)

Mael said:


> It's not even that.  There's no good Republican out there right now.
> 
> You're inferring I would've voted Republican when I've given you no evidence to support this.
> 
> Staaaaaaaaahp.



You are one of the most vocal right-wing people in this forum. I would have bet on you voting Republican based on what I know. It's like betting Son of Goku would vote Democrat.


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are one of the most vocal right-wing people in this forum. I would have bet on you voting Republican based on what I know. It's like betting Son of Goku would vote Democrat.





Just because you are conservative in some aspects doesn't always mean you are going to vote Republican.

God damn, DDL, I'm just disappointed.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2015)

Mael said:


> Just because you are conservative in some aspects doesn't always mean you are going to vote Republican.
> 
> God damn, DDL, I'm just disappointed.



Ok sorry then. I guess I misjudged you.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Fascism is far-right.
> 
> Gamergate is far-right.
> 
> ...



Gamergate isn't far-right...It was pretty moronic to invoke in comparison to Trump.

EDIT: Well, I see your confusion, I think. Maybe you're just so far to the left everything is ultra-conservative in comparison?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 10, 2015)

I like to believe I'm not THAT far to the left, but this may probably what's going on.

FYI, if your political platform consists of fighting the evils of the internet SJWs, I'll probably label you a consevative, at the very least. If that involves sending random people death threats, I'll change it to far-right.


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I like to believe I'm not THAT far to the left, but this may probably what's going on.
> 
> FYI, if your political platform consists of fighting the evils of the internet SJWs, I'll probably label you a consevative, at the very least. If that involves sending random people death threats, I'll change it to far-right.



If you're fighting the evils of Millennial activism, you're a logical human being, not a person of the far-right.

Your criteria for what qualifies for left and right is mind-boggling.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I like to believe I'm not THAT far to the left, but this may probably what's going on.
> 
> FYI, if your political platform consists of fighting the evils of the internet SJWs, I'll probably label you a consevative, at the very least. If that involves sending random people death threats, I'll change it to far-right.



Well then, thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I like to believe I'm not THAT far to the left, but this may probably what's going on.
> 
> FYI, if your political platform consists of fighting the evils of the internet SJWs, I'll probably label you a consevative, at the very least. If that involves sending random people death threats, I'll change it to far-right.



You do realise that your definition of conservative then pretty much amounts to : not left. And far right to: radical people not left.

I mean, as long as you define your terms, do what you want. Seems confusing though to subsume Gamergate, Trumo, Rand Paul, Xbox Fanboys, anarchists, Scientology, the catholic church,... in one category.


----------



## Alita (Dec 10, 2015)

Come on Trump, don't just stop at banning muslims, go even farther. You should also include every other non Christian non white American as well. Make this an even bigger stomp for Hillary when you get the nomination.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 10, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Come on Trump, don't just stop at banning muslims, go even farther. You should also include every other non Christian non white American as well. Make this an even bigger stomp for Hillary when you get the nomination.



Somehow, it's getting harder to believe that this isn't the plan, but it's also getting harder to believe that this is the plan


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 10, 2015)

Reznor said:


> Somehow, it's getting harder to believe that this isn't the plan, but it's also getting harder to believe that this is the plan



It _could_ be that he's counting on the short-memory of the voting populace to just 180 to the middle if he gets the nomination (which, sadly, is all too plausible).

It also could be he's a deep-plant Democratic supporter that is just trying to wreck things (which doesn't sound plausible but to be honest nothing around Trump makes sense so why not?).

I'm still doubtful that he'll get the nomination at all.  I expect him to hold on at around 30% until early March when enough other candidates have dropped out that 30% means nothing and he can fade to obscurity.

February will be entertaining though, I'll say that for sure.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 10, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Come on Trump, don't just stop at banning muslims, go even farther. You should also include every other non Christian non white American as well. Make this an even bigger stomp for Rand/Bernie when you get the nomination.


Fixed for you


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2015)

Donald Trump has a plan to win ?100 percent? of the black vote and prove he?s not a racist


----------



## WT (Dec 10, 2015)

I honestly do wish Trump wins. I want to see what happens.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 10, 2015)

> The eagle’s name, for the record, is Uncle Sam, and he’s 27 years old.



That thing is older than me...


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2015)

WT said:


> I honestly do wish Trump wins. I want to see what happens.



No you don't.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 10, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Donald Trump has a plan to win ?100 percent? of the black vote and prove he?s not a racist


Its makes sense seeing how if Mexicans become a majority things will get ugly for the african american community due to lack of white guillt from Mexicans


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2015)

Not only GamerGate is overwhelmingly left, (just right of Far-Lefts), Fascism is not strictly far-right. Both sides of the spectrum can revert to fascism, left more easily than right, in fact.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 10, 2015)

Muslim proposal prompts calls to ban Trump from UK, Israel



> Israeli politicians and more than 370,000 Britons urged their governments on Wednesday to bar Donald Trump from their countries after the Republican presidential front-runner said Muslims should be denied entry into the United States.
> 
> The calls were part of a growing global backlash against Trump's proposal that cut across nationalities and religions, and began to hit the real estate mogul's brand in the Middle East.
> 
> ...



Continued:
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-trump-defense-idUSKBN0TR1KY20151210

No wonder he canceled his trip to Israel. 

_"Until we figure out the danger posed by neo-nazis such as Trump, we cannot let him the Knesset."_


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 10, 2015)

Politics is a joke now...

Neither the democrats or republicans have any good candidates.


----------



## Tarot (Dec 11, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Fixed for you


Assuming the Republican voters would be smart enough to choose Rand.


----------



## Lucy75 (Dec 11, 2015)

Saturno said:


> Politics is a joke now...
> 
> Neither the democrats or republicans have any good candidates.


The democrats do.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 11, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> You are one of the most vocal right-wing people in this forum. I would have bet on you voting Republican based on what I know. It's like betting Son of Goku would vote Democrat.



I wouldn't vote for the Dems for the same reason that Mael would vote for them: They're only little different (/better) than the Repubs, especially when it comes to foreign policy. If US mainstream politics was a bird, it'd have a huge overdeveloped right wing and a very meagerly underdeveloped left wing. The two-party system sucks.






(Mike Gravel (D) would've been worth voting for though.
 )


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 11, 2015)

Holy shit, that's awesome! 

[YOUTUBE]KU_Jdts5rL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 11, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Come on Trump, don't just stop at banning muslims, go even farther. You should also include every other non Christian non white American as well. Make this an even bigger stomp for Hillary when you get the nomination.



Finally someone with a brain around here.

That is the plan, Hillary already has the votes of stupid people, she only needs those that will vote anything but Trump.


And the worse part is more then half of people posting on NF will vote Hillary.

PS. Forgot to mention the Feminism party that will also go full retard.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Holy shit, that's awesome!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KU_Jdts5rL0[/YOUTUBE]



I saw that, lol. The funny thing is, I said a week ago that I was wondering how long it would take George Lucas to compare Trump to Palpatine.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 11, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> The democrats do.



Right....... I'd rather have Sanders than that two-faced witch Clinton any day if we are voting for democrats.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 11, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> I saw that, lol. The funny thing is, I said a week ago that I was wondering how long it would take George Lucas to compare Trump to Palpatine.




George Soros is more like Palpatine/Darth Sidious


----------



## kluang (Dec 12, 2015)

He can be so stupid that even Jews and Muslims are willing to work together


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2015)

I think the real interesting scenario that a lot of people are forgetting is that trump has a vice grip on the republican party and can at the very least force a vice president nomination on the threat of him running as an independent. 

If he does Hillary Clinton autowins.


----------



## Amol (Dec 12, 2015)

Donald Trump had made American President Election a joke.
It is a sad parody now.
I fear for collective intelligence level of americans if Trump is really leading the poll. No sane person would vote for him.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 12, 2015)

Its been a joke since that Trotskyist Reagan was voted in


----------



## kluang (Dec 12, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Its been a joke since that Trotskyist Reagan was voted in


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2015)

Hope Carson follows through with his threat of going Independent if the RNC comes to some pre-arranged agreement in the event a clear winner isn't voted on. You pretty much guarantee the party will self-destruct this upcoming election.


----------



## Illairen (Dec 12, 2015)

> I saw that, lol. The funny thing is, I said a week ago that I was wondering how long it would take George Lucas to compare Trump to Palpatine.



Would be an insult to Palpatine, at least he was quite intelligent.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 12, 2015)

That's pretty funny.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jrYd2dbxiT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 12, 2015)

I got a suspicion come September it's gonna be Clinton for democrats, Carson for Republicans, with Trump and Bernie running independent. It will be a glorious battle


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2015)

It's amazing


Newfeeds are too busy reporting on how JKRowling thinks Trump is worse than voldemort, that they're not covering his opponents at all


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 12, 2015)

News media is a business and Trump is entertaining and brings in the viewership.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 12, 2015)

Pete Jones said:


> I got a suspicion come September it's gonna be Clinton for democrats, Carson for Republicans, with Trump and Bernie running independent. It will be a glorious battle



Funny thing. Carson came out saying that he fears the GOP will throw him under the bus, so if that happens, like Trump, he will leave the GOP.

I would not think it is that farfetched to consider the possibility of a Trump/Carson ticket for independent. Carson being the running mate of course.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 12, 2015)

Carson's not even at 10 points anymore...keep up with the polls bruh


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 12, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Carson's not even at 10 points anymore...keep up with the polls bruh



No one really cares about the Vice President though, so if he becomes Trump's running mate, then it won't matter anymore how he polls.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> Funny thing. Carson came out saying that he fears the GOP will throw him under the bus, so if that happens, like Trump, he will leave the GOP.
> 
> I would not think it is that farfetched to consider the possibility of a Trump/Carson ticket for independent. Carson being the running mate of course.


My intuition tells me they could join hands.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 13, 2015)

Sure half the shit he says is for publicity, but it's not as if he doesn't know his audience, the idiots of America. That's the terrifying part. 

If Trump somehow gets on the ballot, I'll feel obligated to register and vote, so I can say with a clear conscience I did everything to keep him out of office.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 13, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> No one really cares about the Vice President though, so if he becomes Trump's running mate, then it won't matter anymore how he polls.



I'm talking about the guy who said CArson was going to end up being the nominee. He's doing terrible atm, and has no mainstream GOP backing, they hate him for pretty much the same reasons they hate Trump. It's going to be Trump or Cruz i think. The establishment plebs that still think pretty boy Marco is going to win are in for a surprise.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 13, 2015)

KidTony said:


> I'm talking about the guy who said CArson was going to end up being the nominee. He's doing terrible atm, and has no mainstream GOP backing, they hate him for pretty much the same reasons they hate Trump. It's going to be Trump or Cruz i think. The establishment plebs that still think pretty boy Marco is going to win are in for a surprise.



Cruz said to Trump to go to hell (metaphorically speaking) and Trump replied accordingly. I don't see that happening. 
Going to fetch up that CNN article now.

Title should have been Trump Responds To Canadian Candidate Ted Cruz

Long article

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Donald Trump launches first attacks against Ted Cruz
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The d?tente is over.
> ...


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 13, 2015)

Trump Just attacked Cruz based on the fact that His parents are Catholics
Are WASPs still paranoid about Catholics being puppets of the Pope?


----------



## stream (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm afraid Cruz is going to win the nomination. I'd rather it would be Trump, because I find him both more entertaining, and less likely to be elected. And actually, probably more intelligent when it comes to it.


----------



## Mael (Dec 13, 2015)

stream said:


> I'm afraid Cruz is going to win the nomination. I'd rather it would be Trump, because I find him both more entertaining, and less likely to be elected. And actually, probably more intelligent when it comes to it.



What you're witnessing is the necessary schism to help the GOP along to its death.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2015)

Cruz has a very serious lead now. Better watch the hell out


----------



## KidTony (Dec 13, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> Trump Just attacked Cruz based on the fact that His parents are Catholics
> Are WASPs still paranoid about Catholics being puppets of the Pope?



I'm pretty sure Cruz's dad is a fire and brimstone type evangelical. Like, super sure actually.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah he is, that's how his son learned to speak doomsday.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 14, 2015)

Pete Jones said:


> I got a suspicion come September it's gonna be Clinton for democrats, Carson for Republicans, with Trump and Bernie running independent. It will be a glorious battle



No way in the world it plays out this way.

My formal predection:
Dems: Clinton (though I'm not happy about it)
Republicans: 70% Rubio, 30%: Jeb
Trump: Throws a massive hissy fit, threatens an independent run until the GOP caves in an under-the-table deal of some sort.  At which point he "spontaneously" declares he never wanted to be president, he just wanted to show how easily he could have if he really wanted to.
Bernie: Goes back to work in Congress, never even suggests a 3rd party run.
Carson: Pimps his book some more before vanishing back into obscurity.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2015)

> his audience, the idiots of America. That's the terrifying part.



Not that I'm calling you out, but I found that it is the idiots of America that are thinking this way.

Trump gets by on Streisand effect. The more anyone froths at mouth over him, the more everyone around that person feels drawn to support him

That's why Cruz refraining from engaging back at Trump is the first genius move in the political campaign not coming out of Donald's camp


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 14, 2015)

The Media Cascade part is true, but that doesnt make it stupid to play the game. on the left, it makes for a great 'Big Bad Wolf' to rally support, and even better since he gets even bigger and badder the more you invoke him. Of course that only works if you think he will implode, but my guess is the establishment thinks exactly that. On the right, you can play the same game and hope to absorb his support if he falls.

Just saying, you dont have to be stupid to play along with Trump. For some candidates it might actually maximize chances.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2015)

It helps Shillary to get the nomination, but she'll break down during a primary

All Trump has to do to win it is say "I'm self funded" over and over again


----------



## KidTony (Dec 15, 2015)

Trump audience member yells Nazi salute as protester removed from Las Vegas rally



> Some Donald Trump supporters attending the Republican presidential candidate?s rally in Las Vegas on the eve of the next GOP debate treated protesters with unusual hatred Monday night.
> 
> Trump was interrupted several times by Black Lives Matter protesters, prompting a furious reaction from the crowd. Some screamed, pointed, and at one point shoved a heckler as hotel security swooped in to remove them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 15, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> It helps Shillary to get the nomination, but she'll break down during a primary
> 
> All Trump has to do to win it is say "I'm self funded" over and over again



Even if it is a lie.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 16, 2015)

This guy. I don't know if he is trolling or if he is serious




> TRUMP: We should be using our brilliant people. Our most brilliant mind to figure a way that ISIS cannot use the internet. And then on second, we should be able to penetrate the internet and find out exactly where ISIS is and everything about ISIS. We can do that if we use our good people.
> 
> BLITZER: Let me follow up, Mr. Trump. So, are you open to closing parts of the internet?
> 
> ...




You know what. I think the Republican actually want a bigger government. All this spying requires a massive department with sub-departments. It is reallyvsad because they praise freedom and then two minutes later they say something that goes against that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 16, 2015)

Keep showing you're nothing but a fascist, Trump.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 16, 2015)

I think he means the deep web, but saying "deep web" would make him sound like a lunatic.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 16, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> I think he means the deep web, but saying "deep web" would make him sound like a lunatic.



But that's what it is though, what else could you call it?


----------



## Oceania (Dec 16, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Keep showing you're nothing but a fascist, Trump.



Boy I sure do love these hip teenagers and their opinions.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 16, 2015)

Oceania said:


> Boy I sure do love these hip teenagers and their opinions.


Everything that Trump's done has shown he's a fascist. Offers no real answers, attacks minorities under 'security' and plans to take away civil liberties from Muslims and Immigrants.


----------



## Santí (Dec 16, 2015)

Reporting in to help penetrate Syrian internet.


----------



## Santí (Dec 16, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Reporting in to help penetrate Syrian internet.





I meant to say _our_ Syrian internet.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 16, 2015)

"Oh you're a tough guy, Jeb"  Trump and his schoolboy insults.

[YOUTUBE]3MdIri5ji68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> "Oh you're a tough guy, Jeb"  Trump and his schoolboy insults.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3MdIri5ji68[/YOUTUBE]



It's like Ross Perot and H.W. all over again


----------



## Oceania (Dec 16, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Everything that Trump's done has shown he's a fascist. Offers no real answers, attacks minorities under 'security' and plans to take away *civil liberties from Muslims* and Immigrants.




How is that bad exactly?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 16, 2015)

Still baffles me that so many people support him. Have they accepted the fact that the GOP has no chance in the general election so they'll enjoy the trump theatrics while it lasts ?

And If not what are their expectations in a general election with a candidate like trump ? He has insulted every demographic other than older whites. Is he going to turn around and say "Just kidding" ?


----------



## N120 (Dec 16, 2015)

Well he is pushing the party and the public toward extreme ideas. And Therein lies the danger, even if he were to lose the elections,  when you Stoke the flames of fear and Instill in people hatred and panic then there's going to be nut jobs who will act in accordance To the climate of danger he's helped to create. 

He's successfully pushed the deep rooted attitudes of racism/islamophobic rhetoric and policies once muttered under peoples breaths to the mainstream, not that there werent underlying issues before.

Its like trump thinks up policies based on Every trolling comments left  under Islam/race bait articles in the mail or something, and the same ignorant people are lapping it up. Finally, someone who doesn't rely on facts and common sense, but the "big truths" ie spouts everything they believe in.


----------



## stream (Dec 16, 2015)

Oceania said:


> How is that bad exactly?



I believe that's an issue with the First Amendment when you take away people's rights, based on their religion. 

As to why people support Trump, I think there are a lot of people who genuinely believe he is right. The US is very politically correct, and people don't usually dare utter thoughts like these in public; but a lot of people think there's a need to push ideas like Trump's. The more outrageous he is, the more he outlines that he is not one of those politicians who are so hated by the the tea party types. And people lap it up.

Also, people don't actually vote for the electable candidate. It's a bit weird, but many people will vote for their favorite candidate, even if he has no chance of getting elected, rather than trying to influence the vote between people who actually have a chance.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Even if it is a lie.



It's absolutely a lie, but the way I see it, at least them son's a bitches are going to have to shill out a hell of a lot more cash than usual, if they want to make it worth Trump's while, as compared to your average politician


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

Ya'all are laughing about his " I would certainly be open to closing areas (of the internet) where we are at war with somebody." thing, but it's very possible. More than one country has killed its own internet before. For the US, killing a country's internet would be trivial. Google is doing this thing with balloons because it's impossible to get internet to parts of Africa without the required infrastructure otherwise. Destroying that infrastructure would be easy.


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> It's absolutely a lie



It's not tho ???

He doesn't turn down campaign contributions but he doesn't ask for them and he's gotten like a million so far

Running for president these days costs at least a billion

A million is nothing and Jeb has like 20 mil despite being useless


----------



## KidTony (Dec 16, 2015)

Blue is right. If there's one good thing you can say about Trump, is that he's not in anyone's pockets, and is not afraid to piss off big donor types. (See jewish lobby, GOP SPACS). Not that i don't think he eventually won't cave in, especially if he wins the nom (if you really think he's gonna finance a presidential campaign out of pocket, you're smoking something), and is not like he's some principled guy a la bernie, but SO FAR, he's not bought like the other GOP goons are.


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

KidTony said:


> (if you really think he's gonna finance a presidential campaign out of pocket, you're smoking something)



I don't see why he wouldn't. If he went absolutely insane it would run him $2 bil. He has 10. What else is he gonna spend it on, Netflix?

If it would help him win I don't doubt that he'd collect, but it really wouldn't.

I am still supporting Hillary, but increasingly I want to see what a Trump Presidency would be like. All those special interests suddenly completely irrelevant? The fallout would be incredible.


----------



## stream (Dec 16, 2015)

Blue said:


> I am still supporting Hillary, but increasingly I want to see what a Trump Presidency would be like. All those special interests suddenly completely irrelevant? The fallout would be incredible.


I also find the idea of a Trump presidency attractive? Seen from all the way here in Europe.

I would follow it with a kind of horrified fascination.


----------



## Nello (Dec 16, 2015)

Do we really know Trump won't be just as corrupted as the rest? He lies about everything and everyone for personal gain and I don't see any reason to believe he can't be bribed just because he's rich. Dude clearly wants to get more rich and more famous. And it's not like he won't take bribes out of prinicple because he's openly admitted to taking and giving "donations" himself. I could be wrong but I wouldn't trust him.


----------



## Illairen (Dec 16, 2015)

> I also find the idea of a Trump presidency attractive… Seen from all the way here in Europe.
> 
> I would follow it with a kind of horrified fascination.




I don`t like the idea of a nutjob who has his hands on nukes and the most powerful army in the world.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2015)

i love how hypocritical people are when it comes to discussing POTUS

when it comes to the one they dislike its all

"NO, THEY WOULD RUIN *EVERYTHING*. GG AMERICA IM MOVING TO CANADA" or "goodbye world we're all fucked"

but when it comes to a criticism of one they like its all

"b-but the president doesnt have so much power, theyre cockblocked by congress etc. etc."


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 16, 2015)

What you stated was stupid.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 16, 2015)

Blue said:


> It's not tho ???
> 
> He doesn't turn down campaign contributions but he doesn't ask for them and he's gotten like a million so far
> 
> ...





KidTony said:


> Blue is right. If there's one good thing you can say about Trump, is that he's not in anyone's pockets, and is not afraid to piss off big donor types. (See jewish lobby, GOP SPACS). Not that i don't think he eventually won't cave in, especially if he wins the nom (if you really think he's gonna finance a presidential campaign out of pocket, you're smoking something), and is not like he's some principled guy a la bernie, but SO FAR, he's not bought like the other GOP goons are.



No one can be this naive. He overstates his personal wealth consistently. He is richer than the others, but he still has people invested into his campaign and into his image at large that he has every reason to keep around. This is a similar thing people say about the GOP frontrunner time and again, how easily people forget...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What you stated was stupid.



boy you sure got me without expanding on it whatsoever


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 16, 2015)

WAD said:


> boy you sure got me without expanding on it whatsoever



You failed to establish a proper line of hypocrisy. What's more is that your latter point is about someone that has already achieved presidency. Additionally, it doesn't take into account the fundamental differences between the candidates. The most important point however, is that it was a stupid strawman based on hyperbole, not an actual point, so what much is there to elaborate on?


----------



## SLB (Dec 16, 2015)

Blue said:


> I don't see why he wouldn't. If he went absolutely insane it would run him $2 bil. He has 10. What else is he gonna spend it on, Netflix?
> 
> If it would help him win I don't doubt that he'd collect, but it really wouldn't.
> 
> I am still supporting Hillary, but increasingly I want to see what a Trump Presidency would be like. All those special interests suddenly completely irrelevant? The fallout would be incredible.



you're still supporting hillary?

please tell me it's only because the other guys scare you a shit ton and not because she's looking like real president material. because i can understand people thinking bernie's too insane and looked too timid to really instill any sense of leadership, but she's pretty bad too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You failed to establish a proper line of hypocrisy. What's more is that your latter point is about someone that has already achieved presidency. Additionally, it doesn't take into account the fundamental differences between the candidates. The most important point however, is that it was a stupid strawman based on hyperbole, not an actual point, so what much is there to elaborate on?



the only line that's even remotely relevant is the first one; not citing specific examples

which ok whatever

but don't dismiss it as if people dont constantly possess this cognitive dissonance 



Moody said:


> you're still supporting hillary?
> 
> please tell me it's only because the other guys scare you a shit ton and not because she's looking like real president material. because i can understand people thinking bernie's too insane and looked too timid to really instill any sense of leadership, but she's pretty bad too.



it's particularly hilarious that he supports her but is inclined to support hm because they seem to be polar opposites 

she's an experienced politician who comes off as sincere as a gold-toothed backalley salesman who is the oligarch's lapdog and constantly panders to people's sensitivities whereas 

trump is not a politician who comes off uninhibited in his honesty, is not in anyone's pocket, and goes out of his way to make outlandishly offensive statements


----------



## Reznor (Dec 16, 2015)

Blue said:


> I don't see why he wouldn't. If he went absolutely insane it would run him $2 bil. He has 10. What else is he gonna spend it on, Netflix?
> 
> If it would help him win I don't doubt that he'd collect, but it really wouldn't.
> 
> I am still supporting Hillary, but increasingly I want to see what a Trump Presidency would be like. All those special interests suddenly completely irrelevant? The fallout would be incredible.



What does a Trump victory have over a Bernie victory in that regard? Bernie is also not owned by backers.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 16, 2015)

Carson is just Trump Lite support-wise. There's no use in him being anyone's VP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 16, 2015)

Reznor said:


> What does a Trump victory have over a Bernie victory in that regard? Bernie is also not owned by backers.



The main thing is people would see as Trump being a lot better in foreign policy or at least not 'soft' as Bernie is perceived to be.

And foreign policy is definitely gonna be the main issue this time around.


----------



## Nello (Dec 16, 2015)

Carson is also the kind of man who would say that the pyramids are grain silos because who the duck knows. When the debate moderator said his tax plan wouldn't work, he just said they would, explanations be damned.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 16, 2015)

Blue said:


> I don't see why he wouldn't. If he went absolutely insane it would run him $2 bil. He has 10. What else is he gonna spend it on, Netflix?
> 
> If it would help him win I don't doubt that he'd collect, but it really wouldn't.
> 
> I am still supporting Hillary, but increasingly I want to see what a Trump Presidency would be like. All those special interests suddenly completely irrelevant? The fallout would be incredible.



You're being a bit of hypocrite here. You're the guy always harping about how we need experienced leaders, and Trump doesn't know anything...about anything. He would be the least qualified president to serve in living memory, perhaps ever. Have you ever seen this guy talk about policy? ever?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2015)

Are you retarded?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 17, 2015)

Can't you take a joke?

Oh, wait, it's Kaiba, of course you can't


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2015)

Why would anyone laugh at a shitty joke?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2015)

Shut up, guys.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 17, 2015)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/donald-trump-praised-talented-russias-vladimir-putin-n481696


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 17, 2015)

> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/do...-putin-n481696



Oh I actually do think that Trump and Putin would get along well. Trump just has excellent diplomatic tact.




> "He is a bright personality, a talented person, no doubt about it," the Russian leader said. "It is not up to us to appraise his positive sides, it is up to the U.S. voters. but, as we can see, he is an absolute leader in the presidential race."



Putin knows.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 17, 2015)

Am I the only one who finds the american "Patriots" worship of Putin hillarious?
"Look at how the MANLY Putin humiliate that Kenyan Communist Islamist wimp" 
If Obama behaved like Putin he would have had an Easier job when it comes to Syria, ISIS, Ukraine.
Why? 
Because by acting like Putin I mean kill anyone who oppose him in Congress , He wouldn't have cunts oppose him at every turn


----------



## Rain (Dec 17, 2015)

Not surprised. Putin, Trump, Le pen, Farage, Orban all belong to the reactionary  authoritarian nationalist right which is emerging since 2008 crisis.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Dec 17, 2015)

> If Obama behaved like Putin he would have had an Easier job when it comes to Syria, ISIS



He doesn`t have to behave like Putin, he just has to change his strategy of inaction and appeasement. I`m pretty sure he`d get republican support if he would change his strategy.


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2015)

Putin is cool because of all the cold era movies and games were Russians are portrayed as badass crazies. Alcoholic, but badass. It's an image that Putin seems to take full advantage of as ex an KGB agent or whatever he was.

It's stupid how he's a badass for bombing Syria but when anyone else does it, they're criminals. It's a stupid meme that needs to end.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2015)

I imagine Russian officers shoot their own soldiers all the time for things like getting their coffee wrong


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 17, 2015)

Chibinello said:


> Putin is cool because of all the cold era movies and games were Russians are portrayed as badass crazies. Alcoholic, but badass. It's an image that Putin seems to take full advantage of as ex an KGB agent or whatever he was.
> 
> It's stupid how he's a badass for bombing Syria but when anyone else does it, they're criminals. It's a stupid meme that needs to end.


So Putin is Popular because of the Gopnik Stereotype?


----------



## Nello (Dec 17, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> So Putin is Popular because of the Gopnik Stereotype?



Not sure what that means, but in the western world, yes. I don't think he's very popular in Russia though.


----------



## Rain (Dec 17, 2015)

Chibinello said:


> Not sure what that means, but in the western world, yes. I don't think he's very popular in Russia though.



Unfortunately he's popular because living standards rose sharply during his early reign as a consequence of high oil prices. Add to that nationalist rethoric, clericalism and big propaganda machine and you get huge popularity. 

But it's mainly because nineties were such terrible times and Russians still fear that without Putin country will return to such state.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 18, 2015)

So Putin is bad but Merkel, Obama, Soros, Clinton and Bush aren't? 


Oh I forgot to mention Assad. Too bad Syria doesn't have an IMF debt.
I guess thats bad, too


----------



## Rain (Dec 18, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> So Putin is bad but Merkel, Obama, Soros, Clinton and Bush aren't?
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention Assad. Too bad Syria doesn't have an IMF debt.
> I guess thats bad, too



They are bad too.


----------



## Alita (Dec 18, 2015)

Oceania said:


> How is that bad exactly?


Seriously? 

Zero was right all along. You really are a racist.


----------



## Alita (Dec 18, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> He doesn`t have to behave like Putin, he just has to change his strategy of inaction and appeasement. I`m pretty sure he`d get republican support if he would change his strategy.


Nope, they would still hate him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 18, 2015)

Darth Xanatos said:


> He doesn`t have to behave like Putin, he just has to change his strategy of inaction and appeasement. I`m pretty sure he`d get republican support if he would change his strategy.


But he'd never get moderate or independent support due to him having NO plans.


----------



## Kobe (Dec 19, 2015)

Not sure where else it would be appropiate to post,

Bernie reminds me of the main opposition leader Kilicdaroglu in Turkey, whereas Trump closely resembles Erdogan with his outlandish claims.

I can confirm that no matter how stupid and illogical a statement Trump can make, once he polarizes the nation, there is no coming back from that, and he will only get stronger. This same shit happened in Turkey, and Erdogan and his party have been winning elections for 13 years now. People complain all the time, but they still vote for him.

Really it is scary how quickly this has developed for Trump, and put him above any other Republican candidate. I'm thinking the masterminds behind his campaign copied the stuff going on in Turkey. Basically different animal, same beast.

Trump won't do the half of the stuff he is uttering at the moment. He is just riding the Paris attacks. It gave him a tremendous amount of ammo that will likely make him the president because he will get supporters for his cause as long as there is a strong opposition. Probably psychologists can analyze that shit better, but I only speak from what I experienced. The way he redirects the attacks, his choice of words are all pre-planned. I watched two different interview where he calls Hillary out saying she lacks strength and stamina. Two simple words that every American citizen knows, and will associate subconciously with Hillary. Scary shit but it will happen. If they indeed go against each other, Trump will have a feast.

What other candidates need to do: Stop taking the baits, and reacting to everything he says. Be quiet, and emphasize the things that underline the real problem in America, which is economy. Otherwise Trump will win this and the next one easily no matter how he fucks up. His team is smart as fuck and trying to win this strategically.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 27, 2016)

what would ya'll do if Trump actually wins?


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 27, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> what would ya'll do if Trump actually wins?


Laugh at the Globalists


----------



## Illairen (Feb 27, 2016)

I`d say....the US doesn`t get the president it needs but at least the one it deserves.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> what would ya'll do if Trump actually wins?



Thank the American people that it wasn't Hillary that won at least.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 27, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> what would ya'll do if Trump actually wins?



Have a huge laugh at my friends that said it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 27, 2016)

Redundant thread we have the primaries thread for this


----------

